# Newbie



## Beck2010 (Mar 10, 2018)

I recently set up a 90 gallon. I'm running 2 filters. Rheem 2227 and a sunsun 302. I have 4 large feeder goldfish in the tank now. Was thinking of putting in some American cichlids in. Many fish are safe in a 90 and can they live with these goldfish


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to C-F

What American species interest you?
How long has this tank been setup? Is it cycled?


----------



## Beck2010 (Mar 10, 2018)

the tank has been set up for a month and i am intrested in south american cichlads. i found a package on Your fish store .com for 25 mixed varietys for 100


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

Coming to a reputable forum chalked full of experienced fishkeepers is a very good start. I do recommend however TONS more research. The notion of 25 mixed varieties is flat wrong right off the bat. There are plenty of species that wont fit into a 90g by themselves let alone with a pile of others. Goldfish don't mix with South or Central American cichlids. Your tank setup, while visually appealing, has a large percentage the useable swimspace taken up with deco. Not really cichlid friendly, except possibly dwarf species or smaller Africans. You need to ensure cycle is complete. That's zero ammonia and nitrite and some showing of nitrate. Measure these parameters with a liquid test kit. API freshwater kit is most trusted.


----------



## Beck2010 (Mar 10, 2018)

thanks. with that large piece of driftwood in the tank any fish recomendations . the gold fish dont have to stay


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Can you provide the aquarium dimensions?

Agree that a mixed package of fish is definitely a poor choice, regardless of whatever gallons.


----------



## Beck2010 (Mar 10, 2018)

The tank measures 48x18x24. the piece of driftwood is about 40x12x16


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Good advice Oscar. This is another example why fish forums are so valuable.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

If you want to keep that large decoration, I'd look at some of the smaller species. Add some limited rockwork. Maybe some plants. Bolivian Rams, Keyholes, B. Cupido. If you changeup the wood work, look at some of the Geophagus


----------

